# احصل على وقود من نشارة الخشب ..........!!!



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم هذا الموضوع مقتبس من موقع بيوت الكيمياء *
ولم اجربها بعد ومن يجربه يقول لنا ومن عندة اضافات ياريت يضفها والله ولى التوفيق

*الحصول على وقود غازي من الخشب:*

الهدف من التجربة هو تحول نشارة الخشب
بالتسخين إلى غاز مشتعل :
ألأدوات: 
1- لهب بنزن 
2- حامل أنبوب
3- أنبوب زجاجي مقاوم للحرارة
4- أنبوب زجاجي مستقبل 
5- أنبوب زجاجي على شكل حرف U
6- كمية قليلة من نشارة الخشب
7- ماء
8- حبيبات غير ملبدة من جير الصودا 
لامتصاص الماء

العمل:
1- ضع نشارة الخشب في الأنبوب الزجاجي المقاوم للحرارة ثم قم بتوصيله بالأنبوب المستقبل (يوضع في الأنبوب المستقبل كمية قليلة من الماء بحيث يمر فيه الغاز الناتج من الخشب لإذابة الغازات الذوابة).
2- يملأ الأنبوب النوني الذي على شكلu بحبيبات عير ملبدة من جير الصودا إلى ما قبل فتحات التهوية ثم قم بتوصيله مع الأنبوب المستقبل كما في الشكل.
3- سخن نشارة الخشب برفق أولاً ثم بشدة حتى يقارب درجة الاحمرار وبعد قليل تجد ان الغاز الناتج من الأنبوب النوني يمكن إشعاله.

لقد سخنت نشارة الخشب بمعزل عن الهواء والمادة المتخلفة في الانبوب هي الفحم النباتي.
نسالكم الدعاء بالعتق من النيران لى ولامه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

الغاز الناتج هو غاز الهيدروجين 
وهنالك الثير من طرق الحصول عليه من الاخشاب عند تسخينها وحرقها في معزل عن الهواء


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الله ينور عليك يا مبتدأ لنكس


----------



## وردة الصحراء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشارود (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aimanham (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الغاز الناتج هو المیتانول ولیس الهیدروجین
وهو غاز سام جدا


----------



## mnci (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هيدروجين ام ميثانول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

http://www.eia.doe.gov/kids/energyfacts/sources/renewable/biomass.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

aimanham قال:


> الغاز الناتج هو المیتانول ولیس الهیدروجین
> وهو غاز سام جدا


ليس غاز الميثانول فتلك طريقه قديمه 

الحديث منها انه يتم الحصول على غاز الهيدروجين تكنولوجيا 
ياريت نقراء الجديد ونتعلمه


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه طريقه مبسطه لعمل الفحم ولكن الناتج من الغازات خطر فهو ميتانول و قطران خفيف وتقيل والله يحفظ الجميع


----------

